# ممكن معلومات عن six link robot والبرمجة الخاصه بيه ؟؟



## المهندس الريدى (19 مايو 2011)

السلام علبكم 
ممكن مساعده فى الطب ده:
لو ممكن معلومات عن six link robot والبرمجة الخاصه بيه ؟؟
:3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3:


----------



## zamalkawi (19 مايو 2011)

ماذا تريد أن تعرف تحديدا؟


----------

